# Otter Creek Camping Trip...pic heavy



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

spent 30 minutes fixing pics only to be told 10 minute edit allowed.

Might just forget the thread.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope you decide to upload some of them; I'd be interested in seeing them!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

upload them on Flickr or shutterfly or any photo site and then post a link. It will keep you from pulling your hair out!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

They are already on a photohosting site, but this site does not recognize the


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

photobucket for the win! i wanna see pics too


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

My daughter and I went camping in the Western Adirondack Mountains last week. We went to the Otter Creek Horse Trail System. Although it is cold this time of year and hunting season is open, we still went. Had the trailhead camp to ourselves, no one else was there. Rode after setting up camp on Friday, packed lunch and rode all day Saturday, then did another short loop on Sunday morning after packing up. Total of 20 miles. We had a great time. Never knew a 14 year old could kick my butt in Rummy so many times. Here are a lot of pics, but I thought you would all enjoy them.
Packed trailer









Equine accommodations









Our accommodations



























First nights ride


















Dinner, breakfast, and heat for the tent.


















Saturdays ride









Only water crossing with a bridge.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Lunch stop at Cats paw Lake


















COFFEE!!!!!









Continuing on



























Hunters shack in the middle of the woods. Called the Wolves Den









More trails, and these are the trail markers we follow. Different colors for different trails.


















Night view









End of the line








This was a fantastic three days with my daughter. We saw no other campers, and no other riders. Coming back to camp one afternoon we saw a two trailers in the lot and the people were loading up to leave. The weather was cold, as a matter of fact, the frost was still on the ground on our way back from our long ride at 4:30 in the afternoon in the shaded areas. The wood stove was a great way to stay warm at night and warm up after our rides. The trails were great and well marked. Only one or two spots was it soupy mud. Two of the creek crossings were backed up by beaver and were up to and part way up the horses bellies. I know it was cold, but we kept moving and really had no choice as to turn back was a LOT longer than going forward, and would have brought us back to camp well after dark.

I would definitely recommend Otter Creek in the Western ADK mountains.
http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/8088.html
http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/regions_pdf/horsetr.pdf (link to the trails map)


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW that was painful. Spent the time to get it all set and I was told max of 15 images and I had 25. hilight, cut, post firts 15, go to post next 10...only allowed to post again after 30 seconds. Here I am on dialup worried that it all might get lost and have to do it all over again.

But it's done and up.....Enjoy!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW, wow wow!! Thank you for posting the fabulous photos!

Are you planning anymore trips before/during winter? What a great way to bond with your daughter.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that is it for the year for big trips. I am going to Arizona after thanksgiving to hunt Mountain Liion on horseback with hounds for 5 days. Hoping to rack up a lot of saddle time with that trip.

Allison, Did not get a good pic, but if you look close, you will see the leather saddlebags I got from you on my daughters horse. The stamping matches her saddle just about perfect and fit great. Thanks foor selling them to me!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

great pics! Memories made, too.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Good for you Nokota.

My 5 daughters are just about all out of the house. But I have great memories of the many trail rides and camp outs they came on. Great stuff.

Your tent is a little neater than I usually keep mine. But then I sleep in the trailer if I camping at the trail head, and only use the wall tent on pack in trips. But for the girls camping at the trailer always seemed to work the best.

Got the same kind of Cyclinder Stove. It'll heat the tent hot enough that I'm on top of the sleeping bag.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics......Looks like I am making the same type of memories.
The tent is only neat inside because I took the pic during set up before everything got messed up. We spent hours playing rummy. I am still using the old fashioned coleman fuel double mantle lantern. Nothing likt the light it puts out, and the hiss it makes.
You are right about the cylinder stove making it hot enough to stay above the sleeping bag. I struggled to keep it warm enough at night. If I banked the fire and shut down the dampers, it got too cold in the tent. If I left the dampers open, it was perfect temp but I had to add wood every two hours. I was burning maple and cherry, not pine. Any tips????


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pics, great place, and looks like a great time! Love the wall tent setup!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I think that's awesome that you did this!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wish i had people to do this type of stuff with... keep up the fantastic memories!!! looks like so much fun


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Nokota said:


> I struggled to keep it warm enough at night. If I banked the fire and shut down the dampers, it got too cold in the tent. If I left the dampers open, it was perfect temp but I had to add wood every two hours. I was burning maple and cherry, not pine. Any tips????


Propane!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

enjoyed this post and all the pictures! noticed the boots on one of the horses. We just recently bought the easyboot gloves and love them. Much easier to put on than I had heard from other people.


----------

